# Excel-Pharma Greece Athenavar



## Wildebeast (Jun 7, 2010)

Anybody used excel-pharma orals?

Packaging looks good, chunky white unmarked tabs... Gtg???

Trying to upload pics from I-phone but no joy... Packaging looks good in comparison to other pics posted up here. Not seen any images of the tabs tho... Anyone help??


----------



## Jonkalpakiotis (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey man, I have the exact product. Still wondering of it's genuine or not... I have asked around and my friend seem to think that I got ripped off il upload a pic


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Never had their orals but have used the Test E and was as good as any.


----------



## Jonkalpakiotis (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm having the same problem in uploading the images, the pills are very thick and white with a line down the middle. does this sound familiar?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Decent little lab but it's not from Greece it's a home brew made in kitchen in Someones house in a uk city/town .

Same as most of the other ugl about


----------



## Wildebeast (Jun 7, 2010)

Jonkalpakiotis said:


> I'm having the same problem in uploading the images, the pills are very thick and white with a line down the middle. does this sound familiar?


Exactly the same mate. Always been reliable my source but doesn't mean anything. Cheers for the reply bud, packaging looks really good but clearly not Greek.

See how I get on then, was using pro Chem an feeling good.


----------



## Jonkalpakiotis (Mar 5, 2014)

no problem man, I've chucked them away. its just not worth the risk. Could be oestrogen pills..


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

there bang on.. products are yet too fail. apart from test400 latest batch has high BA so is killomg delts up and down the uk lol


----------



## jkellard (Jul 17, 2014)

not sure if their orals are to be trusted, their var is definitely winny.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Wildebeast said:


> Anybody used excel-pharma orals?
> 
> Packaging looks good, chunky white unmarked tabs... Gtg???
> 
> Trying to upload pics from I-phone but no joy... Packaging looks good in comparison to other pics posted up here. Not seen any images of the tabs tho... Anyone help??


 I sent their Anavar off to be tested, it came back as Winstrol, their packaging can be as fancy as they please, if that cant put in what they say they dont get trusted full stop.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Using there tnt450 and body temp is crazy not sleeping well so seems g2g jyst don't use there var unless u want winny. Lol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Using there tnt450 and body temp is crazy not sleeping well so seems g2g jyst don't use there var unless u want winny. Lol


 Thats the only thing on wednos thats been tested, Id hold fire on using them until a few more of their products are tested, so hopefully someone will send them in, So far the only labs which have come back as containing the correct compounds on everything I beleive are Alpha pharma, Infinity and Chem Tech.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Thats the only thing on wednos thats been tested, Id hold fire on using them until a few more of their products are tested, so hopefully someone will send them in, So far the only labs which have come back as containing the correct compounds on everything I beleive are Alpha pharma, Infinity and Chem Tech.


I got it free to try and so far pleased and would use it again but will not use the var. Even the so called trusted labs are not putting var in so its not much of a surprise for me really.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> I got it free to try and so far pleased and would use it again but will not use the var. Even the so called trusted labs are not putting var in so its not much of a surprise for me really.


 Its a shame isnt it mate, SB labs,alpha pharma, dhacks, chem tech, isis 50mg version are the gtg ones from what ive seen for Var on wednos.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Its a shame isnt it mate, SB labs,alpha pharma, dhacks, chem tech, isis 50mg version are the gtg ones from what ive seen for Var on wednos.


I only hver sb labs winny on my list so far will look out for there var.


----------



## Dagsy (Nov 6, 2013)

I used the xyenobol 10mg tabs (dbol) 4 a day and saw some pretty good gains. I just got some more plus the anavar


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dagsy said:


> I used the xyenobol 10mg tabs (dbol) 4 a day and saw some pretty good gains. I just got some more plus the anavar


Gains from 1 day??? I need some!! Lol


----------



## Dagsy (Nov 6, 2013)

No skipper 1987 4×10mg tabs a day for 10 weeks

Just seen the lol on the end. I see how it can be read like that now


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dagsy said:


> No skipper 1987 4×10mg tabs a day for 10 weeks
> 
> Just seen the lol on the end. I see how it can be read like that now


I guessed it was a. Typing error. Can u imagine gains from 1 day!! That's some magic hulk powder! Ha


----------



## Dagsy (Nov 6, 2013)

Skipper that's called Gamma rays mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dagsy said:


> Skipper that's called Gamma rays mate


Il have some!!!


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

Can anyone vouch for these? Yellow in glass jar?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> Can anyone vouch for these? Yellow in glass jar?
> 
> View attachment 113480


Bunk

http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/excel-pharma/excel-pharma-athenavar-oxandrolone-lab-test-results-2015-07-23-2/


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow that's surprising have a mate who is on these. Never even trained before and his gains are great (which I understand anyone who is just starting out alway are) but with almost doubling his lifting weight withing two weeks.


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

These claim to be 60tabs @ 50mg

Is it possible that link was just a bad batch or a snide copy?

I believe the source to be reputable.

Hmmm


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks TRT


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

id say a bad batch as the 50mg are defo good to go never seen anyone using those 10mg around here tho


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I've used the 50mg and felt strength increases as well as intense back and shin pumps.. There is something in it, maybe it's winstrol or dbol but there is something.


----------

